# Calculating Hours In Excel



## ajgraphcs (Aug 27, 2001)

I would like to know how I can calculate hours worked in an excel worksheet. If I input time in and time out can I get a whole number sum? Example Time in:8:00 Time out 4:00 How can I get my answer to say 8.0?


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Column A=8
Column B=3
Function would be

=12-A1+B1

Answer would be 7


----------



## mad-martin (Jul 5, 2002)

just an idea
use a 24 hour clockscheme
time in 08:00 time out 16:00


----------



## Heebeejeebee (May 8, 2002)

Format the cells as Time (24 hour - top option in the list) and input your times as 8:00 in and 16:00 out and use this formula - =24-A1+A2 where the "time in" is A1 and the "time out" is A2.

Hope that helps

HBJB

<edit> Note to self - read all the posts before replying  - Sorry Mad-Martin</edit>


----------



## mad-martin (Jul 5, 2002)

no problem


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

and just for a wider selection of possibilities, go to Working With Overtime Hours In Excel 



Note to self (and HBJB) - read all posts before replying, but also *always* add useful and helpful advice!!!

BTW, you did, so don't worry!!


----------



## ajgraphcs (Aug 27, 2001)

I couldn't quite get it, I tried all thee above


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Randy, you thief!

And a good one at that!!


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Dreamboat:_
> *Randy, you thief!
> 
> And a good one at that!!
> ...


I learned from the best!!

ajgraphcs - what do you mean you couldn't get it? All the above suggestions spelled it out. What is the exact problem you are having?


----------

